# Best Sound Quality between these two: AVR-4311CI or TX-NR3008



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

My main question is related only to the sound quality aspect of these 2 performers. For those who have experienced please chime in : )

Happy Listening!!!

Free Hearing Tests to anyone mentioned here and in my area : )


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 3008 weighs about 20 Pounds more than the AVR-4311 and boasts 3 Power Transformers. One for Video, one for the Amplifiers, and one for the Preamp Section. I also like that the Onkyo offers a fully Backlighted Remote Control whereas the 4311 does not offer that. I do love the Preamp Only Mode on the 4311, but do believe the 3008 has better power reserves.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## virtualpj (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm an Onkyo fan, but wouldn't necessarily say it sounds "better." Just "different." Some people would prefer the sound of the Denon. I happen to be a big fan of the Onkyo in this case, and have a 5508 in my setup, FWIW.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't mean to be an Onkyo fan for I'm planning to get into the world of separates, having said that I own 2 Onks and a Denon...the Onks to me sound a little different and its a sound I like. They don't seem to bring out the highs so much as my denon does...maybe its me, i don't know. I do know that since I got my 1007 I'm a believer...it puts out a good amount of power and has a powerful MultEQ-XT .... the 3008 is even better due to the XT32.

I prefer my Onks over the Denon, however I have my 1007 in the theater, my Denon is being used in a 2 channel set up in the living room and my other onk is not being used....and I do enjoy it "Denon". The reason being is that I had a lightning strike that burned out all digital connections in my older Onk but all the RCA's work...and I have an oppo that is plugged in my Denon via coax....

Your call, but the amp package in the Onk 3008 is better to me....

what ever you get remember this the other ones instruction manual sux too.


----------

